# Seaview And J2 Pics....



## Captain Han Solo

Hi Guys.

Here are some pics of 17'3" Seaview. Just to enjoy as we wait for our kits. Also a nice shot of the Jupiter Two/Gemini12.

ENJOY!!!!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

If you don't mind.....


----------



## John P

Wow, that diagram sure doesn't agree with the model itself on where the flying sub goes! :lol:


----------



## spocks beard

Hi beatlepaul,Thanks for the seaview pics!They will come in handy,Question Did you add color to the Gemini 12 picture? It looks pretty cool :dude:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

spocks beard said:


> Hi beatlepaul,Thanks for the seaview pics!They will come in handy,Question Did you add color to the Gemini 12 picture? It looks pretty cool :dude:


Your welcome my friend! Hope to dig out more pics soon. Yes, the Gemini 12 isindeed colorized. No I didn't do it. I got it somewhere, but can't recall. It does look cool!!! I really wish Irwin Allen shot the whole Pilot in Color.

High Regards,
BP


----------



## Admiral Nelson

John P said:


> Wow, that diagram sure doesn't agree with the model itself on where the flying sub goes! :lol:


Nothing agrees on the Seaview. It's the 3rd demention ala Irwin Allen. His philosophy was build the model then cram everything anywhere you can. The 3 level J2 is the perfect example. The Seaview with it's endless passageways, backward torpedoes, control room that's backwards from the inside to the outside, not enough missle tubes, no floor for the diving bell to be lowered or raised through. The list goes on and on. I still love the show though.


----------



## robiwon

I never watched it as a kid but have been since American Life channel has been showing it. I noticed that the other night, no holes in the floor but yet the camera angle suggests it's dropping down!
The nice thing about this channel is they started VTBOS, Lost in Space, Time Tunnel, and Land of the Giants all at the same time, with each series first episode! Every Thursday night is a must see TV night now.


----------



## Y3a

Just for fun.....

The small gearless Gemini 12 model used in the distant shots, like travelling thru the "force Field", or taking look around the Derelict before getting sucked inside. Also did some nice "leaving the planet, and back into space" shots.










The 4 foot Hero on the classic yellow circle, with stagehand removed from photo...
My favorite photo. 










Finally, seen from slightly higher, you can see the circle, folded into a "V" shape, in the Bubble. You can see that the 4 foot Hero didn't actually have door details on it!!










Oh....Here's a shot of the gear and feet, and gear wells too!


----------



## StarshipClass

Great shots, y'all!

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## RogueJ

It looks to me the Seaview plans are the old plans from the first season with the Flying Sub just added in. The layout conveyed on the plans appear to be the feature film and first season layout. The Control Room appears to be on another deck the the Observation Nose. I think the episode pictured is from "The Condemned".

Rogue


----------



## Captain Han Solo

RogueJ said:


> It looks to me the Seaview plans are the old plans from the first season with the Flying Sub just added in. The layout conveyed on the plans appear to be the feature film and first season layout. The Control Room appears to be on another deck the the Observation Nose. I think the episode pictured is from "The Condemned".
> 
> Rogue


 
It's actually from the 2nd season episode "Deadly Creature Below".It's the episode that the famous Gaf Viewmaster set(remember them!!) is based on. It featured the Two Headed monster that was in the First season Lost In Space episode"The Raft".

High Regards, 
BP


----------



## Lloyd Collins

This is a different view of the FS1.


----------



## dyesan

I <3 Fs1


----------



## John P

Um. Huh?


----------



## StarshipClass

That is our Nipponese friend's way of saying he loves the FS1. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ignatz

LOL! I thought he said he has fewer than 3 Flying Subs.

Me no am web savvy.


----------



## Seaview

BP, do you have any other colorized photos of Gemini XII? If possible, I'm particularly interested in seeing one taken of the ship in the Priplanus crash site, or of the Jupiter II with the dirt smudges all around the hull, sitting atop a perfectly sized mesa with a coincidentally placed dirt pathway leading down from the hatch (the same set-up from when the Robot takes his soil sampling).


----------



## StarshipClass

Seaview said:


> BP, do you have any other colorized photos of Gemini XII? If possible, I'm particularly interested in seeing one taken of the ship in the Priplanus crash site, or of the Jupiter II with the dirt smudges all around the hull, sitting atop a perfectly sized mesa with a coincidentally placed dirt pathway leading down from the hatch (the same set-up from when the Robot takes his soil sampling).


Is that ship the exterior mock-up version rather than the usual crash site set piece?


----------



## bert model maker

Seaview said:


> BP, do you have any other colorized photos of Gemini XII? If possible, I'm particularly interested in seeing one taken of the ship in the Priplanus crash site, or of the Jupiter II with the dirt smudges all around the hull, sitting atop a perfectly sized mesa with a coincidentally placed dirt pathway leading down from the hatch (the same set-up from when the Robot takes his soil sampling).


 Seaview, I have some of those pictures you want, give me a little time and I will send them your way and/or post them here, yeah, I have a few.


----------



## Seaview

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Is that ship the exterior mock-up version rather than the usual crash site set piece?


Both (inside joke with kudos to JohnP).


----------



## JPhil123

beatlepaul said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Here are some pics of 17'3" Seaview. Just to enjoy as we wait for our kits. Also a nice shot of the Jupiter Two/Gemini12.
> 
> ENJOY!!!!!


Hello,

Many thanks for the posting the pictures. The above picture exactly captures what I have posted that I would like to see as a new kit from Moebius. I think it would be great as a kit; 12 inch diameter Gemini XII and then the launch cradle and tractor/towers. WOW!

Jim


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Where is the trash chute that Dr. Smith threw the guard into? I always thought that was funny that the chute had no airlock.


----------



## StarshipClass

Seaview said:


> Both (inside joke with kudos to JohnP).


I DON'T GET NO RESPECT!


----------



## bil4miller

If anyone wants a scan of that interior schematic of the Seaview shown in the previous screen cap. PM me. I received a copy many years ago from person who had a relative that worked at 20th Century Fox in the 60's.


----------



## terryr

John P said:


> Wow, that diagram sure doesn't agree with the model itself on where the flying sub goes! :lol:


Looks like they tried to line up the hatchway on the floor with the sub, which are way off in the model.


----------



## packard400

bil4miller said:


> If anyone wants a scan of that interior schematic of the Seaview shown in the previous screen cap. PM me. I received a copy many years ago from person who had a relative that worked at 20th Century Fox in the 60's.


 I would go nuts to have a scan of that interior schematic of the Seaview. However,
I'm not as well schooled in using the forum as I should be because I don't know
what "PM me" means. What do I do?
Mark


----------



## John P

Private message. Click on his name.


----------



## Jafo

its a sideways "heart" i only learned that from my teenage kids!


----------



## Ignatz

I still wonder how the crew got from the lower platform to the J2. Irwin Allen was a miracle worker I tell ya. A miracle worker!


----------



## spocks beard

I think there was an elevator that lined up with the top hull side hatch. at least thats what it looked like in the reluctant stowaway.


----------



## bert model maker

bil4miller said:


> If anyone wants a scan of that interior schematic of the Seaview shown in the previous screen cap. PM me. I received a copy many years ago from person who had a relative that worked at 20th Century Fox in the 60's.


 you have a PM.


----------



## packard400

John P said:


> Private message. Click on his name.


 Thanks for the help!


----------



## The Batman

Jafo said:


> its a sideways "heart" i only learned that from my teenage kids!


OH! A sideways 'heart' ! I thought it looked like something obscene... 

- GJS


----------



## Carson Dyle

John P said:


> Wow, that diagram sure doesn't agree with the model itself on where the flying sub goes! :lol:


Yeah, if I didn't know better I'd swear they made this stuff up as they went along.


----------



## X15-A2

About those "colorized" shots, ALL the Irwin Allen FX shots were filmed on color stock, including LIS. So finding color stills does not necessarily mean that they were later colorized. That Gemini XI shot looks original to me (I have colorized B&W images myself).


----------



## enterprise_fan

bil4miller you have a pm


----------



## toyroy

X15-A2 said:


> ...ALL the Irwin Allen FX shots were filmed on color stock, including LIS....


Interesting point. Does color footage of the launch site still exist?


----------



## Captain Han Solo

X15-A2 said:


> About those "colorized" shots, ALL the Irwin Allen FX shots were filmed on color stock, including LIS. So finding color stills does not necessarily mean that they were later colorized. That Gemini XI shot looks original to me (I have colorized B&W images myself).


 
As I said, Those pics were"Colorized". It's not an original Color pic.

I got it a long time ago, I just don't remember who or where I got it!(lol)!


----------



## toyroy

beatlepaul said:


> As I said, Those pics were"Colorized". It's not an original Color pic.
> 
> I got it a long time ago, I just don't remember who or where I got it!(lol)!


But, at least some of the special effects footage in the "No Place to Hide" original pilot _was_ shot in color. The crash footage is known to exist.


----------



## gaetan

delete 2 posts


----------



## gaetan

I read somewhere that Billy Mumy is supposed to have brought the color copy of the pilot to a convention for a presentation, to the delight of the fans....

Gaétan


----------



## bert model maker

I heard that everything was shot in color and televised in B&W. thats why the crash scene is shown in color in season 2.


----------



## Zorro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS5BQBOou1w


----------



## toyroy

model maker said:


> I heard that everything was shot in color and televised in B&W. thats why the crash scene is shown in color in season 2.


Hi Bert,
You're probably thinking of the VttBotS pilot. As for the B&W first season of LiS, only some, or all, of the special effects done for the unaired pilot were shot in color.


----------



## bert model maker

yep, your right, i meant the crash scene that was shown in BW was color in season 2 when they crash landed after dodging the missle from the automated planet and crash landed in wally cox's yard lol


----------



## toyroy

Zorro said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS5BQBOou1w


Most interesting, thank you!


----------



## gaetan

Wow, what a great sequence, it is fun to see it in color after all these years.

Gaétan


----------



## Seaview

model maker said:


> yep, your right, i meant the crash scene that was shown in BW was color in season 2 when they crash landed after dodging the missle from the automated planet and crash landed in wally cox's yard lol


They also showed it in the first episode of season 3 (in reverse) when they took off from Wally Cox's planet.


----------



## Zorro

Wally Cox had a planet?


----------



## Seaview

Yep, a whole planet, not just a yard.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Seaview said:


> They also showed it in the first episode of season 3 (in reverse) when they took off from Wally Cox's planet.


They just re used the Black and White footage from the first season, With a Blue Filter.

BP


----------



## StarshipClass

beatlepaul said:


> They just re used the Black and White footage from the first season, With a Blue Filter.


They did use a blue filter for later use of some of the BW effects but I think that particular effects sequence was originally color, IIRC.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

PerfesserCoffee said:


> They did use a blue filter for later use of some of the BW effects but I think that particular effects sequence was originally color, IIRC.


 
If we are talking about the Launch sequence, I believe, It was used in later seasons with a Blue filter.

The Crash sequence was Filmed in color.

From my reference material, I don't believe Allen shot the launch in Color.

He Did want to film the whole Pilot in color, But Fox refused and would only allow it if Allen paid for it out of his own pocket.


----------



## StarshipClass

beatlepaul said:


> If we are talking about the Launch sequence, I believe, It was used in later seasons with a Blue filter.
> 
> The Crash sequence was Filmed in color.
> 
> From my reference material, I don't believe Allen shot the launch in Color.
> 
> He Did want to film the whole Pilot in color, But Fox refused and would only allow it if Allen paid for it out of his own pocket.


Exactly what I was thinking. I've seen the color footage from a DVD and remember the crash being in color.


----------



## Y3a

All second Unit (SPFX) film was in color. Fox did that since 1958 or so.


----------



## toyroy

Y3a said:


> All second Unit (SPFX) film was in color. Fox did that since 1958 or so.


If so, the launch should have been in color, as well as the meteor shower, the orbit of Priplanus, and the Derelict footage. All these scenes appeared again in 2nd- and 3rd- season(color) episodes, in B&W.


----------



## Seaview

Very true that those footages were used in seasons 2 & 3, but if you'll notice, they were refilmed through colored filters; the Derelict footage is all "red", the meteor shower is all "blue", etc.


----------



## toyroy

Seaview said:


> Very true that those footages were used in seasons 2 & 3, but if you'll notice, they were refilmed through colored filters; the Derelict footage is all "red", the meteor shower is all "blue", etc.


To me, the question remains: which of the first season special effects shots were originally filmed in color? 

Seeing the Jupiter 2/Gemini XII launching, or manuevering to land inside the Derelict, in original color, would be extremely interesting, to say the least...


----------



## Captain Han Solo

toyroy said:


> To me, the question remains: which of the first season special effects shots were originally filmed in color?
> 
> Seeing the Jupiter 2/Gemini XII launching, or manuevering to land inside the Derelict, in original color, would be extremely interesting, to say the least...


The only footage filmed in color was.........

The Crash Landing
All the scenes with the Chariot
The Cyclops and Chariot.

...Additional footage to be viewed through the Chariot's windows of Priplanus as it made it's way across the planet.


----------



## toyroy

beatlepaul said:


> The only footage filmed in color was.........
> 
> The Crash Landing
> All the scenes with the Chariot
> The Cyclops and Chariot.
> 
> ...Additional footage to be viewed through the Chariot's windows of Priplanus as it made it's way across the planet.


Firstly, please understand that I'm not questioning your veracity, or that of others here. But, would the cameramen on Lost in Space say what you've just said?

Is it possible that the special effects footage now known only to exist in B&W _was_ filmed in color, and subsequently lost? There are precedents for such things in Hollywood: as you probably know, the color footage from Star Trek's "The Cage", which was not used in "The Menagerie", was lost for many years- during which time it existed only in B&W. Of course, Gene Roddenberry, and others, knew that "The Cage" was shot entirely in color.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

toyroy said:


> Firstly, please understand that I'm not questioning your veracity, or that of others here. But, would the cameramen on Lost in Space say what you've just said?
> 
> Is it possible that the special effects footage now known only to exist in B&W _was_ filmed in color, and subsequently lost? There are precedents for such things in Hollywood: as you probably know, the color footage from Star Trek's "The Cage", which was not used in "The Menagerie", was lost for many years- during which time it existed only in B&W. Of course, Gene Roddenberry, and others, knew that "The Cage" was shot entirely in color.


I sincerely hope they did do the whole pilot in color, and would be glad to be proven incorrect ..However...

All OF MY reference material basically states the same thing, in regards to what was filmed in color and what wasn't.


----------



## scotpens

toyroy said:


> Is it possible that the special effects footage now known only to exist in B&W _was_ filmed in color, and subsequently lost? There are precedents for such things in Hollywood: as you probably know, the color footage from Star Trek's "The Cage", which was not used in "The Menagerie", was lost for many years- during which time it existed only in B&W.


It was common knowledge that the Trek pilot was filmed in color, but for many years the only known complete, uncut version of "The Cage" was Gene Roddenberry's personal 16mm black-and-white print, which was somewhat the worse for wear after being schlepped around and shown at conventions for 15 years. A surviving color print of the complete pilot was discovered sometime in the late 1980s.

Sure, all kinds of things are possible. The censored scenes from _King Kong_ were discovered and restored in 1969. For all we know, there could be an uncut print of _The Magnificent Ambersons_ or the original 8-hour version of _Greed_ sitting in a barn in Albania. Highly unlikely, but possible!


----------



## Y3a

I'm too lazy to go read through my L.B.Abbott book again to find a single sentence, but He stated ALL the second unit work was done in color at FOX after 1958 or so. Same for the pyrotechnic group. I assume the underwater guys also filmed exclusively in color. 

The original color shots could be lost due to poor storage, theft or poor handling or even mislaid!


----------



## Seaview

Y3a said:


> The original color shots could be lost due to poor storage, theft or poor handling or even mislaid!


 
And coming soon to an on-line auction site near YOU! Subscribe today!!! :drunk:


----------



## toyroy

Y3a said:


> I'm too lazy to go read through my L.B.Abbott book again to find a single sentence...


Obviously, I'm guilty of being supremely lazy myself. I should do at least _some_ research of my own on this, before asking y'all for help.


----------



## StarshipClass

Y3a said:


> The original color shots could be lost due to poor storage, theft or poor handling or even mislaid!


There are certainly plenty of examples of that happening in the past!


----------



## X15-A2

One of the primary reasons for SOP 2nd unit color filming would for later sales of "stock film". This is just another way that the studios make money on their projects, by selling footage for use as stock film in other movies. The Irwin Allen FX sequences are prime candidates for this use (some Jupiter II FX footage was seen in at least one other film I've seen but the title escapes me at the moment).


----------



## Y3a

OK, enough typing. We NEED more photos!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## StarshipClass

beatlepaul said:


>


I've seen that model on the episodes lately and can't help but notice that, at the time of filming, there appears to be some major damage at the front end where there is a horizontal slit on the port bow between the windows. Anyone else notice?


----------



## Seaview

It's not damage, but part of the 8-window bow design, as evidenced by the movie poster from 1961.


----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## toyroy

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ...there appears to be some major damage at the front end where there is a horizontal slit on the port bow between the windows...


I see the dark line you're talking about, but the photo is too low-res to make out the cause.


----------



## toyroy

Interesting that Revell sponsored the Seaview model contest. Gotta wonder how different their Seaview kit would've been.


----------



## Trekkriffic

toyroy said:


> I see the dark line you're talking about, but the photo is too low-res to make out the cause.


That's not damage. It's a weld seam IMO. When I built my PL Seaview I actually scribed the horizontal line between the windows to match the photos of the movie miniature:










Still of the studio model:


----------



## StarshipClass

Ah, I see what you're talking about but doesn't it seem to separate a little too much there at the front?


----------



## toyroy

Isn't there an awning for the lower windows?


----------



## StarshipClass

toyroy said:


> Isn't there an awning for the lower windows?


Like for swim call?


----------



## Admiral Nelson

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Like for swim call?


----------



## StarshipClass

Admiral Nelson said:


>


Sorry ADM! I didn't mean to make your head catch on fire!


----------



## toyroy

Is the Admiral smoking in bed _again_?


----------



## StarshipClass

toyroy said:


> Is the Admiral smoking in bed _again_?


He's smoking _some_thing!


----------



## Trekkriffic

toyroy said:


> Isn't there an awning for the lower windows?


Yeah. The awning extends out from that slot between the windows.


----------



## toyroy

Trekkriffic said:


> Yeah. The awning extends out from that slot between the windows...


I figured if it's too big for a weld seam, maybe it's a curtain rod. But now I'm thinking that's where the spinning saw blades come out.


----------



## StarshipClass

Spinning saw or awning, either way would make for a really cool waterslide off the bow! :woohoo:


----------



## Mark Dorais

robiwon said:


> I never watched it as a kid but have been since American Life channel has been showing it. I noticed that the other night, no holes in the floor but yet the camera angle suggests it's dropping down!
> The nice thing about this channel is they started VTBOS, Lost in Space, Time Tunnel, and Land of the Giants all at the same time, with each series first episode! Every Thursday night is a must see TV night now.


 Robiwon this is off the thread kind of but where did you get the photo of the Gemini 12 for your identity photo? I'd love to see a larger shot of that model. Take care.


----------



## Mark Dorais

JPhil123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Many thanks for the posting the pictures. The above picture exactly captures what I have posted that I would like to see as a new kit from Moebius. I think it would be great as a kit; 12 inch diameter Gemini XII and then the launch cradle and tractor/towers. WOW!
> 
> Jim


 Beautiful photo. I too would love to see an accurate, larger scale model of the Gemini 12...........!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## megabot11

Hi eveybody

First time poster, long time lurker on these here boards.I've seen some fantastic work here, Lost of great talent. I too look foreward to the up coming 
FS-1 and Irwin Allen related Models.



Cheers


----------



## megabot11

trekriffic

Very nicely done, Most people I know, either don't notice the the partition seem line across the bow between the upper and lower windows, or decidedly ignor it.


----------



## megabot11

Ok now my contribution

http://www.freewebs.com/scifivehiclevault/apps/photos/


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome to HobbyTalk megabot11 Thanks for the great link !


----------



## megabot11

Hello Model Maker

Thanks.


----------



## HobbyTalkFSK

bil4miller said:


> If anyone wants a scan of that interior schematic of the Seaview shown in the previous screen cap. PM me. I received a copy many years ago from person who had a relative that worked at 20th Century Fox in the 60's.


I love that cutaway! I remember trying to blow it up big enough to matter with my ViewMaster projector as a kid.


----------



## Scorpitat

Love this pic!


----------



## kenlee

Seaview said:


> BP, do you have any other colorized photos of Gemini XII? If possible, I'm particularly interested in seeing one taken of the ship in the Priplanus crash site, or of the Jupiter II with the dirt smudges all around the hull, sitting atop a perfectly sized mesa with a coincidentally placed dirt pathway leading down from the hatch (the same set-up from when the Robot takes his soil sampling).


Here are a couple of colorized pictures from the pilot, hope these help


----------



## Patterson

megabot11 said:


> trekriffic
> 
> Very nicely done, Most people I know, either don't notice the the partition seem line across the bow between the upper and lower windows, or decidedly ignor it.


I have some softcover books copyright ca. 1992 on Voyage, Lost, Time Tunnel and Giants. In there somewhere is a reference to the seam between window levels on the 8 foot model. It's attributed to a portion of the nose being cut, removed and replaced to allow an interior to be installed after completion of the hull.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Patterson said:


> I have some softcover books copyright ca. 1992 on Voyage, Lost, Time Tunnel and Giants. In there somewhere is a reference to the seam between window levels on the 8 foot model. It's attributed to a portion of the nose being cut, removed and replaced to allow an interior to be installed after completion of the hull.


 
:thumbsup:*CORRECT!*


----------



## Patterson

beatlepaul said:


> :thumbsup:*CORRECT!*


Ten points and now on to the lightning round?

I made sure I was in front of the TV set for the first episode back in '64 and just about every one after!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Patterson said:


> I have some softcover books copyright ca. 1992 on Voyage, Lost, Time Tunnel and Giants. In there somewhere is a reference to the seam between window levels on the 8 foot model. It's attributed to a portion of the nose being cut, removed and replaced to allow an interior to be installed after completion of the hull.


Nice!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Patterson said:


> I have some softcover books copyright ca. 1992 on Voyage, Lost, Time Tunnel and Giants. In there somewhere is a reference to the seam between window levels on the 8 foot model. It's attributed to a portion of the nose being cut, removed and replaced to allow an interior to be installed after completion of the hull.


Wow! Dude, that is an awesome bit of VTTBOTS trivia right there!


----------

